# Is this poop normal?



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, there has been a change in the color of the Pepsi's droppings. Earlier this day he passed rust coloured dropping with rusty urine. Some time later he passed yellowish urine (no solid particle what so ever).
We placed tissue paper for evaluating further droppings, this time it was rusty-green feces with near normal urine (I have attached snaps). Is this normal? I think the color might be returning to normal. She seems healthy and active.

We feed the birds with a main diet of millet seeds mixed with oats and a few sunflower seed plus different veggies here and there. Yesterday we had given them sprouted pulses, and corn and carrots the day before that.

Is this normal and should I be worried? I do not want to rush to the vet as I've already lost a bird to an amateur vet and would like to have the forum's opinion first.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

polyuria... which is excessive urine, rust coloured poop and urine at times, i would be cautious and bring him to the vet, just to rule out metal poisoning... still something could be up and a vet visit might be a good idea.


zinc and lead are toxic to birds. zinc can be found in many cages, and toys if not safe metal or powder coated


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you for your prompt reply DallyTsuka, lucky to have found you online.

She has passed two more poops in the last 30 min or so (I have attached the snaps)

She could have metal poisoning, as they sometimes roam around the house and scratch off paint from the door/ walls.

In case she indeed does have metal poisoning, what is the prognosis?

I am pretty sure the vet will not be knowing about dealing with metal poisoning and is going to prescribe antibiotics.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

feeding cilantro is something i was advised when we thought munch might have had it, it wont hurt to feed her some every day. its supposed to have an effect where it absorbs metals out. and if its not metal poisoning, its still a good veggie to eat.

i would still ask the vet for x-rays to see if there is any metal particles anywhere in the body. i would keep the birds well away from the paint if you suspect there being lead in it. i know some very old homes here still has lead in the old paint... anything that isnt stainless steel keep the birds away from, anything rusty keep them away from. 

if its minor and caught early generally the prognosis i think might be good, but im not a vet, just a guess. i know severe patients can have seizures and neurological signs.


it might not be metal poisoning, but it is something to consider since rust colour in the urine and droppings can be a sign.

http://www.avianweb.com/heavymetalpoisoningbirds.html

has she eaten any orange fruit recently? my lovebirds get some scary orange poop from eating dried papaya. 











also, could it be blood?


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

We give cilantro to the birds off and on. I'll start giving it everyday.

I am taking the bird to the vet, but unfortunately he's not an avian vet. I doubt he'll be doing an x-ray. I can see a course of tetracycline coming up. 

P.S. She just passed almost normal looking poop just now. Lets see what the vet says.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it might be worth checking into. 

antibiotics still might help, so it is worth a shot, in case its an infection


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Went to the vet. He says everything's fine. Pepsi was probably just reacting to a change in the diet (we introduced them to corn on the cob last week, have been giving it every few days).

The poops back to normal. Finally am relieved. 

Thanks DallyTsuka.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just keep an eye on it, hopefully its nothing, but the reddish tinge to the urine is something to watch for. if it happens again i would find another vet.


----------

